# I'm new, can anyone help with distance/good scopes please?



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi guys i'm new here and i was wondering if anybody could tell me how far out a .270 will effectivly reach for coyotes? 
Just to give a little background, im in my teens and i just started this year with hunting, i bagged a squirrel with a 12 gauge (yes i know it was a little bit of overkill) and i have been out a few more times but no more luck.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

a 270 will reach out as far as u can put the bullet on him.. if you can shoot accurately at 400 yards.. but you wont be able to hit at 400 yards most likely so as far as you are comfortable shooting it should kill the yote..


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Alright thanx a lot, i think i'm gonna get the nikon bdc scope for the gun because it adjusts for the elevation drop and allows you to make longer shots without having to do a bunch of calculations


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

What do you think your average shot will be at?


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

that was going to be my next question, i will be hunting on 5000 acres of wooded area in maine and i plan on hunting over bait on an iced over lake. how far away should i be? i think i should be able to hit a paper plate out to maybe 250 yds. i'll be checkin at the range soon anyway


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Any suggestions for range or a different scope?


----------



## Deadeye777 (Dec 16, 2006)

not2muchxperience said:


> i think i should be able to hit a paper plate out to maybe 250 yds.


those yote vitals aren't even as big as a paper plate normally... you may have to tighten that idal group ensure some solid hits after you factor in all the things that could go wrong when you're not shooting paper!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

isn't there somethings a guys can figure out on his own


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

If you are talking to me, no. I have no knowledge of coyote hunting because here the closest thing we have is gunning down strays in the suburbs (something I have never taken part in). If you dislike helping new people then don't read the posts that have the word "new" in the title. I try to remain respectful and I appreciate if you would do the same. If you are talking to Deadeye, I believe he is only trying to be helpful. I am sorry if I have offended you, I do not wish to start an argument. Thank you, have a nice day.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

not2muchxperience

If you sight your gun in for 250 yards, that should work fine for you. Just remember that it will shoot a little high (maybe 3" inches) at the top of the arch (around 160-170 yards). A good scope would be a VIII 4.5 X 14 Leopold with either 40 or 50 mm objective. I also recommend a bipod or shooting sticks. I perfer a Harris swivel bipod.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok thank you, what about the Nikon BDC reticle that compensates for drop? Is that any good?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have no experience with the BDC reticle, but knowing your range in order to use it effectively would seem to be problematic. As to quality, Many will tell you that Nikon is every bit as good as Leupold. The last is an ongoing debate, but I trust the sources of my information, and Nikon will be my next scope (I own five Leupolds at present). As to sight in with the .270; that might best be determined by practicing enough to find out the distance where you will hit a clay pigeon every time, from field positions. Start by sighting in one inch high at one hundred yards. Shoot a hundred rounds from prone, sitting, or from a bipod or shooting sticks. Set out clay pigeons from fifty to three hundred yards. At the end of this exercise, you will have a real idea of what your own effective range is. Many riflemen can shoot small groups from a bench at three hundred yards, but bench conditions are difficult to duplicate when trying to sight in on a moving coyote at varying distances. Perfect practice makes perfect. Give yourself every advantage possible. The coyotes will. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

Well I usually use a 375 H&H Magnum. I like to be able to reach out and touch them at about 750-800yds. I like a little knock down power. You either piss with the pups or run with the big dawgs! Are you gonna use that ***** whipped .270 or use a real caliber.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I like to drag more back then just a tail. A 375 is just overkill both for fur damage and the checkbook


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

J154Fry said:


> Are you gonna use that p*$$y whipped .270 or use a real caliber.


What do you consider a .243 then? That's what I shoot. oke:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I would like to see a 750- 800 yard shot on a coyote, in fact I would pay money to see that. By the way I shoot a .223 and it has enough knock down power up to 4oo yards. Anything further than that you are hoping and poking with any gun.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

LeviM, I'd like to see that kind of coyote shot myself, but the fact is some guys can and have done it. 
If you ever look in Varmint Hunters Magazine you well see shots at 1000-1500 and even 2000+ years on prairie dogs, So a coyote at 700 or 800 should be piece of cake for some people. 
A 223 is a medium range caliber. If you hit a coyote at 1000 yards in the head it's going to kill it, but that's not really what it was designed for.

Got to tell you this true story....In Nevada back in the early 80s my hunting buddy made a shot so far away I couldn't see the coyote, he was using a 243 with hand loaded 85 gr spitzers. He told me he aimed about 10' over the top of the coyote and about 15 feet in front of it. When we found the the coyote it was laying dead with a bullet right through it's heart. Longest shot I've ever seen, total luck but he did it. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How far was that Danny do you have an estimate?

2000 yards on a prairie dog? That's over a mile. I'm not doubting that it hasn't been done, but I'm with Levi. I would actually pay money to see something like that.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I believe the shot can be made, I just really want to see it. The point I was getting at is that I don't think you need a super high power rifle to it.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There is confirmed kills on prairie dogs of up to 2500 yds it's incredible i know but don't think that these guys just jump out of a pickup and say i'm going to shoot that prairie dog out there. A lot of time and preperation go into a shot like that and i don't mean just shooting at the range and learning the gun.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I have made hits on human sized targets to just over 1400 meters with a .308 and 2000 plus with the .50. My furthest coyote kill was just over 500. (.22-250 40 gr V-Max)


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 20, 2006)

i have a nikon bdc on a weatherby .257 mag and it is amazing. i killed a mule deer doe at about 450 yards with my brother along and even he was amazed


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 20, 2006)

About a kill at 2000 yards, even shooting a yote let alone a thing the size of my shoe is just about a miricle


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

By the hunting movie "Beyond Belief" it is exactly what the title suggests.


----------

